# Just got my heart broken on exchange :(



## Cathyb (Oct 15, 2007)

TUG had notice that Four Seasons/Aviara had March openings and I tried to turn in my 2008 Kauai fixed Week 52 to get it -- but it wasn't strong enough.  The gal said she could 'see' the week but couldn't give it to me  

Talk about being sad.....


----------



## Bill4728 (Oct 15, 2007)

WOW!  It is disappointing to know that your Hawaii TS isn't strong enough to pull the Four Seasons. Now I afraid to look myself.

Edited to add:

My Club intrawest can see it. YEAH !!


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 15, 2007)

Almost makes me want to join II.  Almost.  

Dave


----------



## ricoba (Oct 15, 2007)

Cathy,

I know that the Four Seasons is a super duper one of a kind, kind of place.....but why give up Kauai, when you already live just a hop skip and a jump from the Four Seasons?


----------



## grest (Oct 15, 2007)

Cathyb said:


> TUG had notice that Four Seasons/Aviara had March openings and I tried to turn in my 2008 Kauai fixed Week 52 to get it -- but it wasn't strong enough.  The gal said she could 'see' the week but couldn't give it to me
> 
> Talk about being sad.....



Dang!

Connie


----------



## timeos2 (Oct 15, 2007)

*In the end II is a tease and nothing more for individual owners*



jeepguynw said:


> Almost makes me want to join II.  Almost.
> 
> Dave



Pay attention to the end result. Thats why you don't want to waste your money or deposits on II with an individual membership.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Oct 15, 2007)

timeos2 said:


> Pay attention to the end result. Thats why you don't want to waste your money or deposits on II with an individual membership.



Are you saying that if she were a member of, say Sunterra, she could have had it for 6500 SunOptions + Exchange fee??

A studio at Sedona Summit during peak season is 6500 SunOptions.  So instead of using a Peak week 52 in Kauai (that didn't have the trade power), she could have used a simple Sedona studio and completed the exchange??


----------



## gmarine (Oct 15, 2007)

My Marriott Manor Club platinum booked for next July can see all the FSA weeks. Same with my St James Club, Antigua weeks. 

With high quality weeks you can get almost anything with II. 

The Kauai unit that wont pull FSA is a very high demand week but II places much more emphasis on quality of the resort than on the week of the deposit. The resort may not have high enough quality ratings to get the trade.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Oct 15, 2007)

Cathy,

Use your WorldMark.  I can usually see FSA with it.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Oct 15, 2007)

gmarine said:


> The Kauai unit that wont pull FSA is a very high demand week but II places much more emphasis on quality of the resort than on the week of the deposit.



Unless you're a member of a mini that is affiliated with II. In that case quality doesn't matter one whit.  The only issue then is how your mini evaluates what you own.

For example, the owner an ocean front unit in Kauai'i could get two of those FSA weeks for one Kauai'i week.


----------



## timeos2 (Oct 15, 2007)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Are you saying that if she were a member of, say Sunterra, she could have had it for 6500 SunOptions + Exchange fee??
> 
> A studio at Sedona Summit during peak season is 6500 SunOptions.  So instead of using a Peak week 52 in Kauai (that didn't have the trade power), she could have used a simple Sedona studio and completed the exchange??



Without actually seeing it & what the point value would be I can't be sure. But it certainly is a possibility - or maybe a higher point value would get it.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Oct 15, 2007)

timeos2 said:


> Without actually seeing it & what the point value would be I can't be sure. But it certainly is a possibility - or maybe a higher point value would get it.



According to my SunOptions boo, 6500 SunOptions is good for 2-bedroom unit at a Premium resort during High Season.  If the FSA week is smaller or the week is considered "Low" or "Mid", the number of SunOptions required goes down.


----------



## thinze3 (Oct 15, 2007)

I can see many 1BR & 2BR FSA weeks with Legends Edge (summer 2007) and Waiohai (all dates). These are 2BR deposits.

When I use the Florida Club option, FSA weeks also come up with a 1BR summer (gold) at Ocean Pointe. 

With Waiohai:
Jan 04 2008 - Jan 11 2008   0 2 2 
Jan 04 2008 - Jan 11 2008   1 4 4 
Jan 05 2008 - Jan 12 2008   0 2 2 
Jan 05 2008 - Jan 12 2008   1 4 4 
Jan 11 2008 - Jan 18 2008   0 2 2 
Jan 11 2008 - Jan 18 2008   1 4 4 
Jan 11 2008 - Jan 18 2008   2 6 6 
Jan 12 2008 - Jan 19 2008   0 2 2 
Jan 12 2008 - Jan 19 2008   1 4 4 
Jan 12 2008 - Jan 19 2008   2 6 6 
Jan 18 2008 - Jan 25 2008   0 2 2 
Jan 18 2008 - Jan 25 2008   1 4 4 
Jan 18 2008 - Jan 25 2008   2 6 6 
Jan 19 2008 - Jan 26 2008   0 2 2 
Jan 19 2008 - Jan 26 2008   1 4 4 
Jan 19 2008 - Jan 26 2008   2 6 6 
Jan 25 2008 - Feb 01 2008   0 2 2 
Jan 25 2008 - Feb 01 2008   1 4 4 
Jan 25 2008 - Feb 01 2008   2 6 6 
Jan 26 2008 - Feb 02 2008   0 2 2 
Jan 26 2008 - Feb 02 2008   1 4 4 
Jan 26 2008 - Feb 02 2008   2 6 6 
Feb 01 2008 - Feb 08 2008   0 2 2 
Feb 01 2008 - Feb 08 2008   1 4 4 
Feb 01 2008 - Feb 08 2008   2 6 6 
Feb 02 2008 - Feb 09 2008   0 2 2 
Feb 02 2008 - Feb 09 2008   1 4 4 
Feb 08 2008 - Feb 15 2008   0 2 2 
Feb 08 2008 - Feb 15 2008   1 4 4 
Feb 08 2008 - Feb 15 2008   2 6 6 
Feb 09 2008 - Feb 16 2008   0 2 2 
Feb 09 2008 - Feb 16 2008   1 4 4 
Feb 15 2008 - Feb 22 2008   0 2 2 
Feb 15 2008 - Feb 22 2008   1 4 4 
Feb 16 2008 - Feb 23 2008   0 2 2 
Feb 16 2008 - Feb 23 2008   1 4 4 
Feb 22 2008 - Feb 29 2008   0 2 2 
Feb 22 2008 - Feb 29 2008   1 4 4 
Feb 22 2008 - Feb 29 2008   2 6 6 
Feb 23 2008 - Mar 01 2008   0 2 2 
Feb 23 2008 - Mar 01 2008   1 4 4 
Feb 23 2008 - Mar 01 2008   2 6 6 
Feb 29 2008 - Mar 07 2008   0 2 2 
Feb 29 2008 - Mar 07 2008   1 4 4 
Feb 29 2008 - Mar 07 2008   2 6 6           
Mar 01 2008 - Mar 08 2008   0 2 2 
Mar 01 2008 - Mar 08 2008   1 4 4 
Mar 07 2008 - Mar 14 2008   0 2 2 
Mar 07 2008 - Mar 14 2008   1 4 4 
Mar 08 2008 - Mar 15 2008   0 2 2 
Mar 08 2008 - Mar 15 2008   1 4 4


----------



## jlee2070 (Oct 16, 2007)

Humm, not making any sense...  I can see bunch of them (all be it Studios) with a weaker Tahoe Ridge Studio...

I would take another look...


----------



## Cathyb (Oct 16, 2007)

ricoba:  We actually are going to Kauai after Maui in July 2008  -- this time we want to stay in Lihue area instead of Kapaa and are using our Marriott connections to get there, so I had that week 52 which I thought strong enough since it was New Year's Eve week to get Four Seasons.  Wrong!!!


----------



## Cathyb (Oct 16, 2007)

gmarine:  You apparently are right -- it is an older development, Pono Kai. However March at Four Seasons isn't red time so I was hoping it would balance out and giving 2 BR and asking for 1BR....  Oh well


----------



## Cathyb (Oct 16, 2007)

Jim:  Thanks for the tip; but I am saving my WM points for a 2 wk trip to Canada in 8/09 so couldn't use them.


----------



## JudyS (Oct 16, 2007)

gmarine said:


> My Marriott Manor Club platinum booked for next July can see all the FSA weeks. Same with my St James Club, Antigua weeks.
> 
> With high quality weeks you can get almost anything with II.
> 
> The Kauai unit that wont pull FSA is a very high demand week but II places much more emphasis on quality of the resort than on the week of the deposit. The resort may not have high enough quality ratings to get the trade.


I agree with Gmarine -- this sounds like a quality issue, not a trade power issue.

I use individual weeks (not a points product) in II, and generally have been very happy with my trades.  So, I usually disagree with John (timeos2) on whether you need to be part of a mini-system to get good trades in II.  However, here I have to agree with him -- it seems that to get a high quality resort, there are adavantages to owning in a mini-system.


----------



## thinze3 (Oct 16, 2007)

I find that problem all the time. I have a 3BR Christie Lodge ski unit that I book for mid March each year. The location is great and the demand is high at that time of year. The rental rates for those dates are $419/nt and usually sell out during Spring Break.

II gave me an AC for my last CL deposit. When I do searches with my CL, I can actually see more resorts and weeks than I can with my Waioahi week. But the difference is in the quality of the results. My Waiohai does NOT return the lower class resorts when I search, while my CL does. When the higher quality units do come up using my CL, they are usually studio or 1BR units.

I have contacted II before asking them to give me a trade using my CL into a unit that I found with my Waiohai, only to have them tell me it was a quality comparison issue. They tell me to give it some time, and that maybe the unit I want will come down in value as the date approaches.


----------



## larry_WM (Oct 29, 2007)

Cathyb said:


> TUG had notice that Four Seasons/Aviara had March openings and I tried to turn in my 2008 Kauai fixed Week 52 to get it -- but it wasn't strong enough.  The gal said she could 'see' the week but couldn't give it to me
> 
> Talk about being sad.....



I wonder why you want to trade in Four Seasons Aviara. It's a walking distance from your house.


----------



## RLG (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm still baffled by II's algorithm for showing exchange availability.

When the first FSA sightings was made, I checked using my Starwood weeks including ski season weeks at Sheraton Mountain Vista.   I couldn't see any of the FSA weeks, even the December and January studios.  I thought I had understood that within 90 days I should see those regardless of trade power.  

Now, I see three FSA studios available.

Neither resort changed in quality in the last two weeks, so that shouldn't be the explanation.  (In any case, I would have thought a Starwood had high enough quality to avoid being blocked from seeing FSA's for which there was a trade power match.)

Anyone have any idea what's going on?


----------



## Cathyb (Oct 30, 2007)

Good question but we wanted to experience the 'Four Season' quality level and amenities as a guest instead of someone driving by on the way to the theater


----------

